
Show HN: ScreenToVideo – Record your screen and make a video tutorial - nicktatomir
https://screentovideo.com
======
gervwyk
I was looking for software like this the entire day! So will give it a try.
However, what really shocked me is how little of these editing software
/recoding products had a demo product intro video on the site / hero... I
seriously think that if you are trying to sell me video demo software you
should be able to show it to me in a great demo video. I think link 2 of the
10 sites had a reasonable / any video.

